# Royal Wedding



## Flutterby (Nov 16, 2010)

Just heard that Prince William and Kate Middleton will tie tie the knot next year, good thing I bought that new hat in the M&S sale!!


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 16, 2010)

They're going to live in 'North Wales' so he can be near work. He flies out of RAF Valley, which is not so far away. Maybe they'll do their shopping in the local co-op ? 

Rob


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 16, 2010)

Well the co-op is as good as anywhere, I'd look out for them, see if you can get a pic and put it on for us all!!


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2010)

One thing I don't understand is why she's going to be 'Princess Catherine'. Why does she need to change the way she spells her name? Silly.

Was watching the special news report earlier and they made it sound like she stalked him in order to marry a prince


----------



## margie (Nov 16, 2010)

katie said:


> One thing I don't understand is why she's going to be 'Princess Catherine'. Why does she need to change the way she spells her name? Silly.
> 
> Was watching the special news report earlier and they made it sound like she stalked him in order to marry a prince



She was given the name Catherine when she was born, so that is why they are saying Princess Catherine. Though I thought the Royal Protocol was that she would be Princess William. I doubt  it matters though I suspect the press will call her Princess Katie.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2010)

katie said:


> One thing I don't understand is why she's going to be 'Princess Catherine'. Why does she need to change the way she spells her name? Silly.
> 
> Was watching the special news report earlier and they made it sound like she stalked him in order to marry a prince



Haha! It's on the news now - I can see what you mean!  I do wish that people wouldn't make her out to be something exceptional just because she's marrying a royal.


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Haha! It's on the news now - I can see what you mean!  I do wish that people wouldn't make her out to be something exceptional just because she's marrying a royal.



She's very pretty but they also made her sound like a bum who just goes to parties all the time.  Wonder where she gets her money from??


----------



## margie (Nov 16, 2010)

I was more bemused by David Cameron saying there were cheers and thumping of the cabinet table when he read out the news. I thought really who thumps tables.


----------



## margie (Nov 16, 2010)

katie said:


> She's very pretty but they also made her sound like a bum who just goes to parties all the time.  Wonder where she gets her money from??



Her parents are self-made millionaires specialising in children's parties.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 16, 2010)

Who ever they are (Royal or not) I hope they will have a long and happy marriage.

Personal opinion here, I do think once they get married, they should have a bit of privacy for their honeymoon or what ever they want to do for at least the first six months, gives them a chancce to settle into a routine together.


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2010)

margie said:


> Her parents are self-made millionaires specialising in children's parties.



Yes, I was assuming she was getting her money from the 'rents.


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

Already sick of it , people get married every day fgs! grr

I wish them well along with the thounsands of other couples that got engaged today.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it's very exciting.  Can't wait to see the engagement photos later today


----------



## margie (Nov 16, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Already sick of it , people get married every day fgs! grr
> 
> I wish them well along with the thounsands of other couples that got engaged today.



You need to avoid the news for the rest of the day as they said there would be a meeting with the happy couple later.


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

margie said:


> You need to avoid the news for the rest of the day as they said there would be a meeting with the happy couple later.



I think I can manage to do that.


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2010)

Why didn't they make this much fuss about Katy Perry and Russell Brand?


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 16, 2010)

katie said:


> She's very pretty but they also made her sound like a bum who just goes to parties all the time.



Yes I caught that inference on the news too! Very funny.


----------



## SweetGuy (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Yes I caught that inference on the news too! Very funny.



Well given that she's never had a proper job she should fit in perfectly with the Royal Family.


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 16, 2010)

Aahh i wonder what Princess Diana would have thought of her oldest son getting married


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 16, 2010)

Urgh....I'm sure this means we're going to hear of nothing but until the 'big day'. Joy


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2010)

Eww, I don't like the ring. Surprised he gave her his mother's ring too.


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

katie said:


> Eww, I don't like the ring. Surprised he gave her his mother's ring too.



I just said the same, nice setiment i guess.


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree steffie , but in the same breath it didnt bring Princess Dianas Marriage much luck did it ?


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

Jennywren said:


> I agree steffie , but in the same breath it didnt bring Princess Dianas Marriage much luck did it ?



I doubt the ring can be the blame for that one.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2010)

Steffie said:


> I doubt the ring can be the blame for that one.



I've always thought Diana was too young to marry Charles. Not saying that 19 is too young, or about the age gap (he was 30), but to marry into that family and take on the role she did at that age was a huge step to take.


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I've always thought Diana was too young to marry Charles. Not saying that 19 is too young, or about the age gap (he was 30), but to marry into that family and take on the role she did at that age was a huge step to take.



Agreed! for a run of the mill person like me the thought of marriage at 19 was daunting and i had been in a relationship 2 years by then.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 16, 2010)

Err don't get me started on Royality

I have the same respect for the royal family as the royal family has for me NONE...

As to royal weddings they just bring a groan...


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> Err don't get me started on Royality
> 
> I have the same respect for the royal family as the royal family has for me NONE...
> 
> As to royal weddings they just bring a groan...



Well said Ellie.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 16, 2010)

Bring on the toot!!  Errm, I mean memorabilia 

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 16, 2010)

I heard them say earlier that the wedding day will probably be declared a Bank Holiday, and for that reason I hope it's Summer rather than Spring - there's already too many Bank Holidays within such a short period already during the Spring!

xx


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> Err don't get me started on Royality
> 
> I have the same respect for the royal family as the royal family has for me NONE...
> 
> As to royal weddings they just bring a groan...



Personally I just have equal respect for them as I do other strangers.

Me mam always taught me 'nobody is better than you'


----------



## rossoneri (Nov 16, 2010)

I would be tempted to put the story in the context of the recent Government cuts announcements, for example something along the lines of


> Well known benefits cheat (1) and tax avoider (2) plans to disrupt traffic in central London (3) with an over elaborate ceremony in fancy dress.


I was taught at an early stage however, that the only way to get rid of these fools is for everyone to become indifferent to them so I will keep the idea to myself.  
I am assuming the young lad still funds his lifestyle with state handouts despite being in gainful employment.
I understand both him and the rest of his family continue to avoid paying the full and fair tax rate on their sizable incomes due to some quirk of the constitution.
In tribute to the Morning Star journalist who reported on a similar event in  1973 in one sentence.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, I've managed to avoid about 5 tv 'specials' on the event so far! Not sure I'll manage to keep it up for another 6 months though.

Personally, I have nothing against the royal family, although I'm not keen on someone being my 'ruler' due to an accident of birth. It does make the Americans envious though, so that's a good thing  William seems like a nice young man and I'm sure he works very hard - there are many, many more people in the country that I would have far less time for (Cameron and Osborne spring to mind!). I do wish that the media wouldn't go so overboard though.


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah I used to be really anti-royal until I realised it's quite cool to be from somewhere who has the most famous royal family and when people from other countries say 'the queen' they mean OUR queen! It's good for tourism and it makes Britain more interesting & gives it some culture.  

And I agree Northe, he seems alright and seems to have a good sense of humour.  He works really hard (even if it still is state money he spends ), he could easily not bother. David Cameron is an idiot


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2010)

[claim to fame]My dad is on speaking terms with the Dutch royal family - he's met them loads of times at posh events! My stepmother works for the palace  [/claim to fame]


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> [claim to fame]My dad is on speaking terms with the Dutch royal family - he's met them loads of times at posh events! My stepmother works for the palace  [/claim to fame]



Can he introduce me to a handsome dutch prince please? (If one exists)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2010)

katie said:


> Can he introduce me to a handsome dutch prince please? (If one exists)



This is the current heir to the throne, but he's married and only has three daughters, no sons! 







My Stepmum has a title and can trace her ancestry back to about 1400!


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> This is the current heir to the throne, but he's married and only has three daughters, no sons!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm that's just no good  
Guess I'd have more luck in china! (ya know, rice fields... no daughters... *cough*)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2010)

Perhaps you can find one to your taste on here:

http://www.nettyroyal.nl/prince.html



p.s. they'll have to take William off there now!


----------



## katie (Nov 17, 2010)

Victor Edmund Lennart Magnuson looks alright!

I'm going to have to stalk him Kate Middleton stylie


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2010)

katie said:


> Victor Edmund Lennart Magnuson looks alright!
> 
> I'm going to have to stalk him Kate Middleton stylie



Worked for her!  What about Prince Harry?


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 17, 2010)

Dear heavens, I've just realised Harry is a year older than me. I'd always thought he was about 5 years my junior as well!


----------



## katie (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd rather marry a less well known prince, plus I don't think Harry seems as nice as William.

Wow, I'm giving this way too much thought now 

I'm off to balance books on my head.


----------



## rossoneri (Nov 17, 2010)

katie said:


> Yeah I used to be really anti-royal until I realised it's quite cool to be from somewhere who has the most famous royal family and when people from other countries say 'the queen' they mean OUR queen! It's good for tourism and it makes Britain more interesting & gives it some culture.
> 
> And I agree Northe, he seems alright and seems to have a good sense of humour.  He works really hard (even if it still is state money he spends ), he could easily not bother. David Cameron is an idiot


Yes all those Prince Phillip quotes on life and those pesky foreign types always makes me think it is _cool_ to have an active royal family.  As for tourism, the biggest boost they give is when they ever so generously open up Bucks Palace for paying tours.  Imagine what a boost it would provide if all the Royal residences were open all year round?  

That said my indifference means I know nothing much about Charlie's boys other than the fact that they both suffered the early loss of their mother, for which they have my sympathy, and that one of them has a habit of dressing up as a Nazi and is a patron of a lap dancing club located near where I work (according to press reports!).  

I would probably have more respect for the pair of them if they had not attended the same rather bizarre school as the boy Cameron.  The law case concerning the younger one's art teacher doing his GCSE work for him really does make me question the principals of that institution.



Northerner said:


> [claim to fame]My dad is on speaking terms with the Dutch royal family - he's met them loads of times at posh events! My stepmother works for the palace  [/claim to fame]


I recall members of both the Dutch and Spanish royal families conducting themselves with some degree of dignity during the World Cup final.  Could your dad press them for tickets at the next big footie tournie?  I'd be willing to take them off your hands if you are not a fan!


----------



## katie (Nov 17, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> Yes all those Prince Phillip quotes on life and those pesky foreign types always makes me think it is _cool_ to have an active royal family.  As for tourism, the biggest boost they give is when they ever so generously open up Bucks Palace for paying tours.  Imagine what a boost it would provide if all the Royal residences were open all year round?
> 
> That said my indifference means I know nothing much about Charlie's boys other than the fact that they both suffered the early loss of their mother, for which they have my sympathy, and that one of them has a habit of dressing up as a Nazi and is a patron of a lap dancing club located near where I work (according to press reports!).



No I do not think Prince Philip or Harry are 'cool'. I think Philip is a bigot and Harry is a little bleep  *according to reports*

Doesn't stop thousands of people coming over here just to see Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2010)

katie said:


> No I do not think Prince Philip or Harry are 'cool'. I think Philip is a bigot and Harry is a little bleep  *according to reports*
> 
> Doesn't stop thousands of people coming over here just to see Buckingham Palace.



I know - we had to battle past them on Saturday - remember?  Philip's at least provided us with some good comedy moments from the comedians who satirise him. No way is Harry Charles' son.


----------



## rossoneri (Nov 17, 2010)

katie said:


> No I do not think Prince Philip or Harry are 'cool'. I think Philip is a bigot and Harry is a little bleep  *according to reports*
> 
> Doesn't stop thousands of people coming over here just to see Buckingham Palace.


Ah I have lost the argument as this is my third post on the topic, I am supposed to be practising complete indifference towards them!  

In an attempt to seem a little more positive on my part I would accept that although Charlie appears to have a rather shallow and all too conservative view of architecture the one undoubted achievement of our Royals over the years has been in protecting the architecture and historical integrity of some of our greater state buildings.  Who knows what damage would have been done to some of them in the 1960s and 70s had members of the family not been in "residence".


----------



## katie (Nov 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I know - we had to battle past them on Saturday - remember?  Philip's at least provided us with some good comedy moments from the comedians who satirise him. No way is Harry Charles' son.



Yep I remember that bit lol.
It's also funny how openly racist Philip has been without being shot dead 



rossoneri said:


> Ah I have lost the argument as this is my third post on the topic, I am supposed to be practising complete indifference towards them!
> 
> ...



Not sure it's really an argument as we both don't seem to be that fond of them. I used to actively dislike them, but now I don't


----------



## Lewy (Nov 17, 2010)

Everyone who's moaning about all the news coverage on the wedding just needs to think: "Extra bank holiday next year". It's well worth putting up with all the fuss heh


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 17, 2010)

(Controversially) I actually feel quite sorry for the Royal Family. Born into being photographed *everywhere* they go, with no privacy. Every single decision scrutinised for months. No hope of a 'normal' life, no matter how much they might want it. (I'm sure the wealth isn't too hard to deal with, though.) It must be difficult to be unable to keep yourself to yourself, especially through difficult times. And they have no choice in it.

I'm chuffed for them, and hope they have a happy marriage


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 17, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Dear heavens, I've just realised Harry is a year older than me. I'd always thought he was about 5 years my junior as well!



Well, he used to act atleast 5 years younger than his age!

But I think that he's actually turned out pretty well in the end (but is that because I don't read anything about the royal family any more?!)


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 17, 2010)

I didn't hear anything about an extra bank holiday......is it definite?  That'll please a few folks.  I quite like the royals, I'm a bit patriotic at heart!  They do a "last night of the prom" style concert locally and I used to wave a paper flag a bit.............yeah well, I know, bit sad!!!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry I can't see the Royal family in any other light than a bunch of scrangers of the poshest kind...

Other Royal famlies do as much for their own countries without asking their subjects to foot the bill or provide them with an income, or unfair tax advantages...

So why can't ours...

As to what income they generate by atttracting visitors don't be fooled, very little most visitors to this country are here for the heritage not the Royal family...  They will still come whether we have a throne or not..

We are part of the Grand European tour, Americans are attracted to this country as a lot of their ancestors were English, and due to the 2nd world war etc...

There is little that will change my mind about the worth of this family


----------



## katie (Nov 17, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> (Controversially) I actually feel quite sorry for the Royal Family. Born into being photographed *everywhere* they go, with no privacy. Every single decision scrutinised for months. No hope of a 'normal' life, no matter how much they might want it. (I'm sure the wealth isn't too hard to deal with, though.) It must be difficult to be unable to keep yourself to yourself, especially through difficult times. And they have no choice in it.
> 
> I'm chuffed for them, and hope they have a happy marriage



I feel sorry for some of them a bit too. If you are born into it and would rather be 'normal', it must be quite hard. I'm sure most of them love it though.


----------



## margie (Nov 23, 2010)

Katie - I was thinking of you when the One Show was on tonight. They showed 3 elligible Princes. One didn't have any territory - it was a princedom of the Holy Roman Empire but he did have billions.


----------

